# CircuitLab: un completa herramienta online para simular circuitos electrónicos.



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2012)

La practicidad de las aplicaciones web son su característica principal, si a esto le sumamos un entorno intuitivo, facilidad de uso, y funciones que se destacan del resto, su éxito está asegurado. Circuitlab ofrece eso de manera gratuita, juzguen ustedes, y por supuesto, úsenlo.  






www.circuitlab.com


----------



## capitanp (Mar 5, 2012)

interesante





https://www.circuitlab.com/circuit/y93yy5/led-photodiode-with-optical-connection-by-cccs/


----------



## sugarray (Mar 16, 2012)

fenomenal 



​


----------



## snakewather (Abr 5, 2012)

muy bueno Andres Gracias por compartir esta aplicacion accsesible,facil de usar, y con suficientes componentes para simular alguna practica o circuito rapido.


----------



## miqui123 (May 17, 2012)

Esta bien para jovenes de segundo ciclo


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2012)

Está bastante bien la verdad, hace un tiempo que lo descubrí y lo uso.
Solo echo en falta mas cosas digitales como multiplexores etc...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2013)

*Muy Malas noticias:*
Hay que pasar por caja si no tienes un email con extensión .edu

*Edito y corrijo:*
He enviado un correo indicando que mi instituto no tiene dominio .edu y han tardado menos de media hora en habilitar el dominio para que podamos usar la página con cuenta gratuita de estudiantes, han mandado un correo muy amable interesándose por como lo usamos, en plan de que se lo digamos a todos los que conozcamos y tal y que sin problemas.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2013)

Acabo de encontrar esto que tiene buena pinta:
http://123d.circuits.io/


----------



## ivaquigu (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola, como se puede hacer para activar los switches, etc?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 13, 2013)

¿En circuitlab?
Haces doble Click (o Click con el botón derecho, no recuerdo) en el elemento y puedes seleccionar parámetros, entré ellos la posición .


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2013)

hola, lei este tema, y vi los videos.
la verdad si bien soy "un viejo" pero no he usado simuladores  nunca.

el enlace /video de Andres me dio animo, pero luego las dudas con lo que puso scooter , asi que a quienes conocen de esto les pregunto:

1 --- que programa me recomiendan , tipo el que puso Andres, que sea simple, intuitivo.
2 --- importante es que sea gratuito, no tanto por el dinero que no me importa, pero si por que no tengo tarjeta de credito ni quiero poner datos ni hacer compras via internet ni cosas raras .
3 --- una perla que aunque sea la guia explicativa este en castellano o algo .
4 --- no me hace falta que simule micros , ni integrados complejos , hay taaanto para trabajar sin ellos , loq ue si es que sea confiable con configuraciones con transistores y OP .
ademas de circuitos RLC  obvio .

y si me ponen donde se baja /instala ese programa.

muchas gracias


----------



## chclau (Oct 15, 2013)

Mi recomendación... no es en castellano ni es muy intuitivo. Pero es una máquina. Es el LT Spice de Linear, lo bajás gratarola en www.linear.com

Suerte!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2013)

me lo han dicho ..............pero se que NO lo usare, no le dedicare el tiempo y encima ante la duda, no se que hago ............
no .
ademas, yo No pretendo evitar el trabajo real, que para mi es indispensable.
si me interesa para jugar con teoria, con conceptos, no lo usare para cosas complejas.

y como no tengo ORC , me parece buena cosa.

pero debe cumplir con lo que digo .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2013)

Pues están faltos de pasta;
Ahora las cuentas de estudiante son gratuitas pero... cuando puedan las darán de alta.
Si tienes prisa PAGA 500$ al semestre por entidad educativa. Ciertamente se de mil gastos menos útiles y de mas importe pero no creo que en mi instituto estén por la labor.


----------

